# Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar



## Freymuth (5. September 2016)

*Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Guten Abend liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe seit längerem ein Problem doch im Moment nervt es mich immer mehr und ich bekomme davon Kopfschmerzen.
Kurz zu meiner Hardware: Ich habe eine AMD Sapphire R9 290 VaporX .
Meine 2 Lautsprecher (M-Audio BX5) sind an eine Creative SoundBlaster E5 angeschlossen und diese wiederum an einen USB-Port.

Ich habe die Vermutung, dass das leichte Spulenfiepen meiner Grafikkarte an die Nahfeld-Monitore weitergegeben wird. Wenn ich ein Spiel spiele z.B. LoL oder Rust, surrt es unerträglich aus den Lautsprechern und ich muss entweder Kopfhörer aufsetzen oder laut Musik über diese abspielen um es zu übertönen. 
Sobald ich jeweils VSync aktiviere ist das ominöse "surren" weg. Ich spiele aber nicht mit VSync. Ich empfinde das Spiel dann als träge. Es muss also eine andere Lösung her. 

Die 2 Nahfeld-Monitore sind über ein Y-Kabel (2x XLR zu 1x 3,5mm) an meine externe Soundkarte angeschlossen. Habt ihr Lösungsvorschläge? Ein anderer Aufbau? Andere Kabel? Ich bin das Problem schon einmal angegangen,  hab es aber nie zu Ende gebracht. Die Ergebnisse weiß ich leider auch nicht mehr. Jeder Vorschlag ist daher willkommen und wird von mir umgesetzt. 

Ein paar Bilder zum Aufbau findet ihr im Anhang. 

Liebe Grüße
- Jan


----------



## Aries1337 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Benutz nen kfz masseentstörfilter, hat bei mir alles entfernt


----------



## CSOger (5. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit sehr billigen Kabeln und Klinke.
Sobald die Graka (290X) hochtaktete gabs Geräusche über die Boxen.
(Kopfhörer waren ok)
Mit Klinke auf XLR  war dann komplett Ruhe.
Mit XLR gehst du ja aber schon rein in deine Boxen.
Ich würde einen Versuch starten mit diesem Kabel.

Cordial CFY 3 WMM-Long


----------



## Freymuth (5. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Danke für die Antworten. Den Filter habe ich bereits und meine Kabel sind auch von Thomann für 15€.  Weitere Vorschläge? 

Das ist mein Filter: FGA-35 Massetrennfilter, SNI-1/3.5 Entstörfilter mit 3.5mm Klinke (Ground Loop Isolator):Amazon.de:Elektronik


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (6. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Hi, 
ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen mit meinen BX5 genau dasselbe Problem.
Habe das Problem mit nem DAC in den Griff bekommen. Die ganze Geschichte kannst du hier nachlesen:
M-Audio BX5 rauschen stark beim Spielen

Mir wurde auch so ein Entstörfilter empfohlen. Ich war dann aber zu skeptisch und finde die Variante mit dem DAC die "elegantere" Lösung, auch wenn sie fast doppelt so viel kostet wie ein Entstörfilter.


----------



## Freymuth (6. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Wie hast du das bei dir genau verkabelt? Welche Kabel, Adapter usw?


----------



## Freymuth (6. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hÃ¶rbar*

Kleines Update:
Ich habe gerade mit der Studio-Abteilung von Thomann telefoniert. Die meinten, dass das gar nicht gehen kann. :3 Wie hast du die M-Audio BX5 an den FiiO DAC (FiiO Taishan D03K Digital Analog Wandler mit optischem Toslink und Koaxial Eingang | Stero Cinch und 3,5mm Buchsen Ausgang: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi) bekommen? 

Und vom FiiO an meine Soundkarte dieses Kabel:the sssnake YRK2030 Y-Audiokabel ?


Ich glaube ich habs. Würde das ganze mit diesem (Audio Adapter - Cinch Stecker auf 3,5mm Klinke Buchse: Amazon.de: Elektronik) Adapter funktionieren? Beide Monitore sind über ein 2x XLR to 1x 3,5mm Kabel verbunden. Den Adapter ran und in den DAC und dann das obige Kabel und ab in meine externe Soundkarte?


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (6. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Wie du die Lautsprecher an den DAC anschließt, ist eigentlich egal. 3.5mm zu XLR kannst du so lassen.
Der Knackpunkt ist die Verbindung von der Soundkarte zum DAC. Da muss *AUF JEDEN FALL* eine digitale Signalübertragung stattfinden, weil digitale Signale nicht von dem Rauschen beeinflusst werden.
Das Cinch-Kabel, was du oben verlinkt hast, überträgt aber analoge Signale. Diese sind vom Rauschen betroffen. Das heißt, du wirst mit diesem Kabel das Problem nicht lösen.
Du musst zwingend den digitalen Ausgang der Soundkarte benutzen.
Dazu braucht man ein sog. Toslink-Kabel. Ich habe dieses hier: KabelDirekt 1m Optisches TOSLINK Digital - Kabel - PRO: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Damit verbindest du die Soundkarte mit dem DAC. Und dann sollte es passen.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Freymuth (6. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Ai ai ai . Ach sooooo.... der DAC kommt zwischen die externe Soundkarte und meinen Computer...? *Kopf -> Tisch*

Tja, das ist doof. Die SoundBlaster E5 keinen digitalen Ausgang. Diese Anschlüsse stehen mir zur Verfügung: Sound Blaster E5 - Sound Blaster - Creative Labs (United States)

Andere Ideen?


----------



## barmitzwa (7. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Hatte ich zunächst auch (980ti, Asus Sonar DX) - bei mir lag es an einer Weiterleitung der Soundkarte zu  den Audioanschlüssen des Frontpanels. Das Kabel (was unweigerlich quer durch den PC geht) hat wie eine Antenne für die hochfrequenten Signale funktioniert. Dabei hatte ich sogar Spulenfiepen wenn ich das Frontpanel gar nicht benutzt habe.

edit: sehe gerade es geht um externe Soundkarten. Mein Fehler. 

Was für einen USB Anschluss nutzt du für die Soundkarte am PC?


----------



## vogelscheuche (7. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Ups. Doppelpost, bitte löschen


----------



## vogelscheuche (7. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Also ich habe ebenfalls verminderte Soundqualität wenn ich meine USB 2.0 Soundkarte an einen USB 3.0 hänge. Desweiteren habe ich Sie noch seperat an einen eigenen PC internen HUB gehängt. So das nur sie vom Hub mit strom versorgt werden muss. Man kann sich das genau anschauen und konfigurieren mit dem Programm Usblyzer (hat eine kostenlose trial). 

Eine sonst sehr zuverlässige Lösung gegen Spulenfiepen soll ein Framelimiter bieten.


----------



## barmitzwa (7. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*



vogelscheuche schrieb:


> Also ich habe ebenfalls verminderte Soundqualität wenn ich meine USB 2.0 Soundkarte an einen USB 3.0 hänge. Desweiteren habe ich Sie noch seperat an einen eigenen PC internen HUB gehängt. So das nur sie vom Hub mit strom versorgt werden muss. Man kann sich das genau anschauen und konfigurieren mit dem Programm Usblyzer (hat eine kostenlose trial).
> 
> Eine sonst sehr zuverlässige Lösung gegen Spulenfiepen soll ein Framelimiter bieten.



Gute Idee mit dem Framelitimer - Mit dem MSI Afterburner (bzw. im Rivatuner) kann man das ohne jede Umstände einstellen


----------



## Freymuth (8. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Ok... ich bin verwirrt.

Ich habe alle Kabel zu den Lautsprechern ausgesteckt die zum PC oder zur Soundkarte führen... 

Und es brummt und surrt wenn ich ein Spiel spiele wie verrückt. Wie ist das möglich? SInd die Lautsprecher defekt?


----------



## barmitzwa (8. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Was? Du hast die Lautsprecher abgesteckt und aus und sie surren scheinbar trotzdem?
Sicher, dass du nicht direkt die Spulen aus der Grafikkarte hörst?

Schon Framerate gedrosselt?


----------



## Freymuth (8. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

So.... ich belasse alles so. Es ist alles sehr kompliziert. 

Die Boxen surren, wenn sie unsymmetrisch verkabelt sind und "sich etwas im Stromkreis bewegt". 
Ich möchte aber weder viel Geld für eine Symmetriebox  oder wie die Teile heißen + jede Menge Kabel ausgeben, noch auf meine Soundkarte verzichten und ein USB-Audio-Interface kaufen, um alles symmetrisch zu verkabeln. (z.B. dieses hier: Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 2nd Gen - Thomann UK)

Ich ziehe nächstes Jahr sowieso um, da ich mein Duales Studium beginne und kümmere ich dann vielleicht nochmal drum. 

Trotzdem vielen Dank an alle, die sich einen Kopf gemacht haben. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## barmitzwa (8. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

... und die einfachste Lösungmöglichkeit mit der Drosselung der Framerate wird ignoriert.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Freymuth (8. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Daran liegt es doch gar nicht ...


----------



## vogelscheuche (8. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Wenn ich ihn richtig versteh rauschen die M-Audio BX5 Lautsprecher schon aus eigenem Antrieb. Abhilfe könnte evtl. eine andere, seperate nicht-mehrfach Steckdose für die Aktivboxen sein.


----------



## Freymuth (8. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Habe alle Steckdosen durch. Auch welche aus dem Nachbarzimmer. Sie surren, sobald man sie miteinander verbindet..


----------



## vogelscheuche (8. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*



Freymuth schrieb:


> Sobald ich jeweils VSync aktiviere ist das ominöse "surren" weg.



Hmm, ok was mich noch ein bisschen verwirrt ist, wie das nun mit dem aktivieren von vsync zusammenhängt!?


----------



## Freymuth (9. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Ich denke mal durch die vermehrte Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte durch die höhere FPS-Anzahl


----------



## MfDoom (9. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

dei Störungen entstehen offenbar durch Magnetfelder, Kabel anders verlegen könnte helfen. Lautsprecherkabel sollten nie Parallel zu Stromkabeln verlaufen. 
Die Soundkarte in einen anderen Steckplatz ,opmtieren könnte auch helfen.


----------



## vfxworld (9. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*



Freymuth schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Gemeinde,
> Sobald ich jeweils VSync aktiviere ist das ominöse "surren" weg. Ich spiele aber nicht mit VSync.



Ich hab zwar auch nen eigenen Thread, bin aber zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich das gleiche Problem wie du habe. Auch bei mir surrt und brummt es, wenn die Graka belastet wird, allerdings nur über die Monitorboxen, über Kopfhörer nicht. Es ist zwar bei mir nicht ohrenbetäubend laut, aber doch wahrnehmbar, vor allem wenn der Spielton leise ist. Wenn ich die Boxen leiser Stelle und den Ton softwareseitig hoch stelle, so nimmt das Rauschen nicht zu. Es liegt also definitiv an den Boxen/Kabel. Im 3D Programm ist das surren auch sehr lustig, hört sich an wie furzen wenn ich ne größere Szene habe und den Viewport bewege. Über Kopfhörer am gleichen Anschluss: Nix, sauberer Ton. Wenn meine Monitorboxen auf komplett leise sind: Kein surren/brummen, kommt also definitiv aus den Lautsprechern. 

Wie sich Sichtweisen unterscheiden können, ich mache vSync gern mal an, weil das Tearing mich mehr nervt, als alles andere und ich es mit vSync an wesentlich angenehmer finde. Kommt auch auf das Spiel an, Witcher 3 z.B. ohne vSync empfinde ich als nervig. Vor allem wird dann bei mir in Spielen das surren/brummen auch leiser, da die Graka in den meisten Fällen dann nicht mehr so belastet wird, weil sie ja nicht mehr über 60 FPS erzeugen muss. 

Ich muss diese Problem bei mir auch lösen, es nervt nämlich schon sehr. Das erste mal, dass ich mit soetwas zu kämpfen habe. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass bei mir bessere Lautsprecher Abhilfe schaffen werden. Durch die Kopfhörer kommt ja auch kein störender Ton...


----------



## barmitzwa (9. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*



vogelscheuche schrieb:


> Hmm, ok was mich noch ein bisschen verwirrt  ist, wie das nun mit dem aktivieren von vsync zusammenhängt!?





Freymuth schrieb:


> Ich denke mal durch die vermehrte Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte durch die höhere FPS-Anzahl



nope. vsync limitiert die Frames. Spulenfiepen entsteht zu 90% nur bei sehr hohen Frequenzen.

Es wurde schon mehrmals vorgeschlagen einfach die Frames zu drosseln aber daran kann es ja laut TE nicht liegen 

die hochfrequenten EM-Felder die durch die Grafikkarte emittiert werden, wirken auf die Lautsprecher höchstwahrscheinlich als Interferenzen.

zur Leistungsaufnahme: bitte schaut euch im Afterburner o.Ä. die Auslastung eurer Grafikkarte an. Egal ob Vsync an oder nicht - bei Witcher 3 ist die permanent an die 100%


----------



## MfDoom (9. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

die Frames reduzieren wäre für mich auch keine Lösung.
Sehe gerade das du eine USB Soundkarte verwendest, eine gescheite interne Soundkarte könnte das Problem auch lösen.


----------



## barmitzwa (9. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

wozu mehr berechnen lassen als angezeigt werden kann? habe bei mir das cap bei 144fps.. kein Fiepen mehr seitdem

in manchen Spielen (Path of Exile) berechnet er sonst auch gern mal 600fps


----------



## Freymuth (9. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Hey, danke für die ganzen Ansätze. 
Ich denke barmitzwa hat mit seiner Theorie recht. Ob die Soundkarte angeschlossen ist oder nicht. Es brummt! Wie soll eine interne Soundkarte auf die Interferenzen der Grafikkarte auf die Lautsprecher helfen? 

Ich habe den RiverTuner installiert und leider klappt es noch nicht die Frames zu reduzieren. In Rust spiele ich trotzdem noch mit ... viel.  

http://www.youscreen.de/eyjcxvzki19.jpg

Liebe Grüße

By the way, es gibt leider auch Interferenzen, wenn ich meine Maus bewege und das NERVT! :/

EDIT: Ich nehme alles zurück! Spaßeshalber mal Minecraft runtergeladen. Dort sind die FPS auf genau 60 begrenzt. Rust fiept (trotz nur 60 FPS) trotzdem noch. Was nun? Gibt es vielleicht ein Problem mit den Boxen selbst? Vielleicht ist die Abschirmung defekt? Mann kann jetzt festhalten: Wenn Sie neben einem PC stehen, fiepen sie, je nachdem was man gerade macht.


----------



## barmitzwa (9. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Mh das ist seltsam - die Einstellung im Rivatuner ist jedenfalls die richtige. (habe "show own statastics" auf an, "Show on screen display" off .. kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt)  Womit liest du die FPS aus? Ich nutze dazu gern die Funktion direkt in Steam 
Einstellungen -> im Spiel  -> FPS anzeigen


----------



## Freymuth (9. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Ich werde es jetzt mit folgendem noch einmal versuchen: 
Die Lautsprecher fangen ja nur an zu fiepen, wenn sie unsymmetrisch verkabelt sind. Meiner Meinung nach sollte dies dann Abhilfe schaffen. 

M-Audio BX 5 --> the sssnake MXP2015 Audiokabel -->Behringer MicroHD HD400 --> the sssnake YPK2030 Insertkabel --> Soundkarte 

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## MfDoom (9. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

benutze den Framedeckel in deinem Treiber, wozu den Rivatuner? Im Crimson gibts die Einstellung dafür.
Scheint wohl an den Boxen zu liegen. Eine naheliegende Lösung wäre den Rechner unter den Tisch zu stellen. Macht zwar etwas arbeit aber ist am billigsten


----------



## Freymuth (9. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Rechner steht unterm Tisch. 

Und die Frames zu limitieren brachte ja schon keine Lösung.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Freymuth (12. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Hey kurzes Update:

Hat alles soweit geklappt. Kein einziges Störgeräusch mehr.  
Zusammenfassung falls jemand diesen Beitrag findet und dasselbe Problem in Anspruch nehmen möchte:

Unsymmetrisch verkabelte Aktivboxen geben die Interferenzen der Grafikkarte (bei Last um einiges mehr), Handy usw. als surren und brummen wieder. 

Mit diesen Kabeln und dem Behringer HD400 zwischenschalten und alles ist weg. 

Behringer MicroHD HD400
Cordial CFY 0,9 WPP Y-Audiokabel
2x Cordial CFM 1,5 MV hochwertiges Audiokabel

Liebe Grüße an alle die mir helfen wollten


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (13. September 2016)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch die Lautsprecher hörbar*

Freut mich, dass du das Problem lösen konntest.


----------

